# Rough Collie -what to feed???



## millymolly3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

Please help advise me on which dry dog food to try next for my Rough Collie puppy. 

She has been on Burns Puppy Original Chicken (previously Canine Extra) for about four weeks now and although she is eating okay, has normal poops and looks fine, she always seems hungry and more of a concern is the fact that she has been eating her poops since I changed her over to Burns from Alpha Sporting Puppy food which she was on when we collected her from Breeder (Vet said it was too high in protein for a non working puppy).

I want to try and stop this coprophagia. 

I appreciate it may be a phase or even behavioural but just in case it is diet related, I thought I might try another brand of food.

I know Burns is considered a decent food but I know it is low in meat/ protein. I cannot afford the likes of Fish4dogs and Orijen but was considering Arden Grange, Wainwrights, Simpsons or even Skinners. However Arden Grange, Simpsons and Skinners contain maize which some people have found makes their dogs hyper and Skye was hyper when on Alpha which contained maize.

I have looked at various threads on here regarding food and studied all the Dog Food review sites but really confused  

I know about the BARF diet but it's not an option for us but would be interested to know what other 'Rough' owners feed their dogs on as I know they can have sensitive tummies

Many thanks!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi , i'm not a great fan of chopping and changing puppy food tbo. when i couldn't get my usual puppy food i used supadog and the pups loved it. How much are you feeding her a day and how many feeds have you got her on? i'm assuming she's wormed x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

sorry i can't help you on the poop eating thankfully never had one that does it.

Coprophagia - Dog Eating Feces | Dog and Puppy Training have a look here


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I use a mid range food that is corn and wheat free both in product and gluten. How old is your pup maybe its just a case of increasing food slightly. All mine ate doggy doo at one point but they pretty well out grew it. I also try to pick up daily so its not a big issue...


----------



## millymolly3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi,

Skye is almost four months old and is fed 210 gms a day over three meals as per Burns instructions. I have spoken to Burns and they said I might have changed her over too quickly even though they initially advised to take a week (as well as my Vet) but I took longer over at least 12 days. They suggested increasing her amount slightly but when I did this her poops went pale and loose!

Her worm/ flea treatment and vaccines are all up to date.

I am distracting her with a treat as soon as she has poop'd and I am picking them up asap trying to do it without her seeing. She has plenty of chews, toys, kongs etc and we are walking her daily and giving her basic training.

I totally agree it is not ideal to change a dogs diet but I am only considering this because her eating poop coincided with the change over to Burns. I want this to be a final change (hence this thread) but then she will have to change over to adult food sometime but even that timing varies from 6 months to 12 months depending on brand and then there are those who put pups straight on adult food...so confusing as to what to do!

Do I keep her on Burns Puppy until 6 months (as advised by Burns) then change brand if she still is doing this (but I am concerned that it might become a habit) or change to a different puppy brand now and whiich one? 

I want to get it right 

x


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

After trial and error with Bracken with his sensitive tum he is now enjoying and doing well on Joe Inglis vets kitchen Salmon /potato

Vet's Kitchen Natural Dog Food - Pets Kitchen - Experts in natural dog food and cat food, developed by Joe Inglis TV Vet


----------

